# how to align properly(artwork to screen and shirts)?



## bamzurc (Nov 9, 2007)

ive tested several print on shirts... now my problem is im having a hard time aligning them properly... 

can you please give me some tips or techniques ni proper adjustments of design.

1. how do you align the art work into the screen? are you using the one screen, one design?

2. how to align the design on shirt sizes? whats the best size, to get the proper position of the design. inorder to place the design on same spot on oher sizes ..

thank in advance...


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Find the film positive that is the tallest part of the design. (usually white underbase or black outline etc). I make a small fold in the center of the film positive to make sure and line it up in the middle of my screen. My screens are 20 inches wide, so I line the crease up at 10". I then make sure it is 5 inches down from the top of my screen. I measure how many inches down, and how many inches across the registration marks are located, then tape each film positive on the same spot on each screen. After I burn all of the screens for the job and tape the screens up, I tape the film positive that I started with to the platen 5" down from the top of the platen and make sure it is aligned in the middle (7.5" on my adult platens). Make sure all platens are the same distance from the center, and you're lined up.

2. Eyeball it. It takes practice to have all of the designs on the same spot for different sizes. Smaller sizes I don't pull as far towards me on the platen, larger sizes the collar comes off the platen a bit.


----------

